# Two Weeks In



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

If you would have asked me two weeks ago if I would have been able to bond with Stewie I don't think I would have predicted that I'd be sitting here this morning, typing this, with him sitting on my shoulder! He's made amazing progress with accepting me into his "flock". From the bird that bit me so hard the first day home that he drew blood, we've gone from flying around like a loony to sitting mostly calmly on his perch when my hand enters the cage. He is still easily startled....but he comes to my side of the cage for a treat and when I take him out, he settles down. He's showing more and more interest in me everyday - I never thought I'd make this kind of progress this fast, but it's entirely his doing. This forum is a fantastic resource and community....what a great way to be able to reach out and get advice, assurance, guidance.


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

What a sweet little 'tiel, keep up the good work.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you. It's very encouraging to see him warm up to me.


----------



## debm109 (Sep 7, 2013)

What have you been doing to make such a huge advancement in a short time? I've had my little guy, Willow, for 1 1/2 weeks and he won't touch the millet, or any other treat I try to offer. He won't eat veggies either and only a bite or two of fruit (sometimes - not always). He eats his seed, which is what he's been brought up on with the breeder. He's about 6 months old.


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

Your doing very well with your bird...
some bond quickly others its takes time..
Well done..


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

debm109 said:


> What have you been doing to make such a huge advancement in a short time? I've had my little guy, Willow, for 1 1/2 weeks and he won't touch the millet, or any other treat I try to offer. He won't eat veggies either and only a bite or two of fruit (sometimes - not always). He eats his seed, which is what he's been brought up on with the breeder. He's about 6 months old.


I don't know that it's what I'm doing as much as being consistent and persistant? Not to say you are not either of those things. I did move his cage right next to where I sit in the living room. So he sees me on the couch, watching tv, using my computer and eating. He is very interested in what I eat, so I try to give him his new foods then. He's not crazy about veggies either, but I'll keep on trying. Your Willow is still so young, you have that to consider as well. I do break the Millet up into smaller pieces because Stewie did seem afraid of the big stalk of it. I would keep doing what your doing. And try to perch train him in the cage - I stood in front of the cage door, with it open and used a spare perch to teach him UP and to go onto the perch. Keep trying, keep trying, keep trying. And he did not take millet from my hand first - I stuck it between the bars of his cage and put my hand near it when he started to eat it. Good luck and keep us posted on you and Willow


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

JanP said:


> Your doing very well with your bird...
> some bond quickly others its takes time..
> Well done..


Thank you. I give Stewie most of the credit. He is still skittish, doesn't take much to get him scared, but I'm so happy with the progress we've made.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Whoa, awesome update! I love hearing about progress like this. It sounds like you're going to be really close friends. When a bird is ready to make friends with you, we sure know about it! And vice versa


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Whoa, awesome update! I love hearing about progress like this. It sounds like you're going to be really close friends. When a bird is ready to make friends with you, we sure know about it! And vice versa


Thank you. And you are right, they definitely let you know!


----------



## Alemap118 (Aug 9, 2013)

That is great.. I was in your shoes very recently..but now Willie is a Velcro bird. I have had him for bout 4 weeks. He will be 4 months. I work from home so I spend a lot of time with him..I have found patience works best. Let them do it at their own pace. Glad to hear how well it is going


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Alemap118 said:


> That is great.. I was in your shoes very recently..but now Willie is a Velcro bird. I have had him for bout 4 weeks. He will be 4 months. I work from home so I spend a lot of time with him..I have found patience works best. Let them do it at their own pace. Glad to hear how well it is going


Thank you. I did see your post on Willie - and it's very encouraging! They definitely let you know when you're going too fast. I agree with you - patience is key.


----------

